# Bleeding after tube removal?



## africaqueen

I am wondering what is "normal" re bleeding after full removal of fallopian tube? i had my ectopic removed on the 5th and had a tiny bit of blood yesterday altho today it seems more like a lighter than usual af with pink blood and some cramping. Is this likely to be af so soon after surgery or is it more likely to be light bleeding from the actual operation?

I am also swinging from feeling better about things and being hopeful about the future to being terrified of EVER ttc again after going thru all this and knowing that my chances of having another ectopic pregnancy are 1 in 10 which is very high odds. I feel i can cope, then i feel so very very sad for my poor baby as had it just moved along the tiniest bit it would of been safe in my womb. i am just so very sad and annoyed with my body for not helping my much wanted child to survive.


----------



## want2beamum

africaqueen im so sorry for what your going through at the moment.I would say that the bleeding is just from the Op,but if your really worried please ring the hospital.I made the mistake of leaving what i thought was normal for ages only to be taken back into hosp,the hosp are there to help us with our worries. Did you have the methotrexate injection also? As the nurse said that causes bleeding.
Im feeling exactly the same as you described,life seems so unfair, but i hope we both get the strength to get through things, i have to believe that one day we will hold our own babys and life will be brighter! xx


----------



## africaqueen

want2beamum said:


> africaqueen im so sorry for what your going through at the moment.I would say that the bleeding is just from the Op,but if your really worried please ring the hospital.I made the mistake of leaving what i thought was normal for ages only to be taken back into hosp,the hosp are there to help us with our worries. Did you have the methotrexate injection also? As the nurse said that causes bleeding.
> Im feeling exactly the same as you described,life seems so unfair, but i hope we both get the strength to get through things, i have to believe that one day we will hold our own babys and life will be brighter! xx

Thank you. I had the whole tube removed so never needed the injection as the baby was too big for that to have worked. it was at the point of being fatal if they never removed the whole tube.

I guess it is normal to bleed lightly after having a part of your womanhood removed as it will need to heal etc? i will keep my eye on it and call the EPU ward if i get worried, but i think as long as its light they say dnt worry too much?

I hope and pray we find the courage to ttc again without terrible fear and i pray our future pregnancies progress as they should and give us the babies we so long for xxx


----------



## Minimin

Hey AQ- I think it is normal to bleed after the OP- This is not a normal AF. Keep an eye on it and any other pain you may have and contact the EPU if it gets worse. I think post op bleeds can last for a week or so. I was fortunate in that it was a few days of spotting. My AF was back at 29 days post OP and I was back on 29/30 day cycle. You will be amazed how resilient you body is. Have you seen my other post on your other thread?


----------



## want2beamum

Im sure light bleeding is just from the op and normal. I know how hard it is sitting in the hospital ward having specialists talk about the options when all you want to do is run away and hide and hope when you come out it was all a bad dream.I do believe going through this will make you a stronger person.I have also realised not to take anything for granted! Life can be so cruel. Take time to heal but also take time to grieve the loss of your baby.Dont try and cope at the moment just take it one day at a time xx:hugs:


----------

